# cell shaded picture of wisdom sora



## pkl2007 (Oct 21, 2010)

yeh i made this cell shaded picture a while ago but i just decided to post it up now and see what you guys think about it

*snip


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 21, 2010)

okay...


----------



## iYoshi- (Oct 21, 2010)

i see...


Spoiler


----------



## 0ddity (Oct 21, 2010)

It's not nice to steal... or lie.

Unless you're actually a girl, and from the USA, and not a boy, from Australia. And by "just post now" you mean "posted almost a year ago."


Pathetic. Yours is a terrible cutout of the original image. You really shouldn't claim other people's work as your own. 

http://o0fairie-gurl0o.deviantart.com/#/d2dqjn6


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice catch, 0ddity. 

*closed*


----------

